# just got approved for disability



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

was wonderin if anybody else had an experience? I didn't even need a lawyer, and the process only took a few months. I live with my dad, so we are concerned i MIGHT NOT GET TOO MUCH....and im thinking of moving into affordable housing or something. Ideally I would like 800-1000 /month from disability since i am unemployed. If I am offered elss than I feel I need, what can i do?


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Good luck.

My husband is on disability... he has lupus, tourette's, autism, bipolar, borderline personality disorder, social anxiety... he gets $674/mo.

Unless you live in a state that adds money to the federal disability rate, that's all you'll likely get too.

I don't have a job either so there's two of us trying to make it on that much. 

We live on food pantry... you're not qualified for food stamps if you have disability. Most churches have a food pantry of some sort. 

Our housing is $350 a month but this doesn't include our electric bill.

Some things you can do: Use public library internet, or if this isn't possible get a landline and cut your internet to dial up. I know it's tough but it saves a lot of money. Cable will be out of the question unless your dad will pay for stuff like that for you. 

We get internet through the local private college who lets us use their public network. 

Tip 2: Keep your credit card debts to a bare minimum... you don't want to be saddled down with trying to pay off cards every month. If your dad will help with the cost of anything (none of our family would help us unfortunately) accept that help. 

You're not going to get enough to really support the standard of living that most Americans expect. We don't have a texting plan on our one cell phone. It's cheaper than a land line but we have to share the phone between us. That's $50 a month. You will likely need some help with food costs.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

Revenwyn said:


> Good luck.
> 
> My husband is on disability... he has lupus, tourette's, autism, bipolar, borderline personality disorder, social anxiety... he gets $674/mo.
> 
> ...


hey, thanks for the reply. I actually intend to only move out of my dad's if the disability will icnreae a lot(although thining of doing it anyway)..my dad pays for everything for me..the reason I am getting disability is because my dad is a single parent, and I want to help him to support me. I have a govt funded cell phone which provides me 250 free minutes per month, and if i get atleast 500 per month from disability it would help a decent amount. Im worried I won't even get that though. we called disability and they said to come in for an interview tomorrow, so they can determine how much they are going to give me!
they said it could be as low as 40 dollars and as high as 705 dollars. I really wish i knew what to say to get 705! i have never held a ob, so ssdi is not in my cards..but if i got 705 it wouldnt be too bad since it's not taxable, and i did not get a lawyer!
Maybe you should apply for disability yourself? Or try to get your husband on ssdi? Or since you aren't on disability you could try food stamps


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Is this SSI or SSDI? You don't get much from SSI - I got $500 a month when I was on it. I thought about applying again after I was laid off. I now have a seriously messed up foot. But I managed to get a decent job.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

The thing is you're not eligible for SSDI unless you've held down a job for at least six months before. So he's on SSI, medium tier disability payments, although with the addition of three more diagnoses we're going to try to see if we can get on the high tier disability payments.

My husband has never been able to hold down a job that long.

We were denied food stamps where we live because (and this is the official reason) there are too many single mothers with lots of young children who have no form of income who need it. Bullcrap. They have WIC, school lunch programs, free milk programs and a ton of other food programs, most of these young single mothers are morbidly obese, etc. 

Basically, the only way I'd be able to get food stamps is if I got pregnant, and we can't. Not that I'd want to put a child through that situation anyway. 

Odd there are no cell phone programs where we live.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I got approved for ssi also. didnt need a lawyer i got it for depression, sa, and panic attacks. I get about 650/month and will go up as soon as my cousin doesnt have to pay the property taxes anymore. youre lucky if you get 700 dollars a month at the most. I automatically get medicaid and foodstamps so it depends in what state you live in..


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

I get SSI but only get $450 a month. NY is cheap on the disabled. I could not live on that low amount, I'm living with my Parents.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm assuming you mean the supplemental income program not actual disability. Disability is based on work history and you need to have worked so many quarters in a certain time frame to get it. Work credits earned over your lifetime will determine what you get for money. I'm trying to get my $400/month but we keep running in to paperwork roadblocks and the fact my mom has been lying horribly about work I've done for her and she can't get her story straight. Supplemental income is based on your income or lack of it and "resources" meaning things you own like land, house, etc... and bank accounts.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Revenwyn said:


> most of these young single mothers are morbidly obese


Why poor people are fat.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> I got approved for ssi also. didnt need a lawyer i got it for depression, sa, and panic attacks. I get about 650/month and will go up as soon as my cousin doesnt have to pay the property taxes anymore. youre lucky if you get 700 dollars a month at the most. I automatically get medicaid and foodstamps so it depends in what state you live in..


so im getting 493/month and two 2000 plus checks of back payments. They told me that If i pay my dad rent i will get the max of 705 so my dad is gonna write up a lease. All my money will go to him anyway since he pays for everything for me as it is. I also get medicaid, so my dad is gonna drop me off of his health plan which will save him a lot of money. Also applied for food stamps, and although the woman thought id get approved,, she said it'd take like 60 days cause they are getting so many requests. she said food stamps are liek 100 bucks only though....i et for like 500 a month.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Hopefully you will have enough money to afford a hooker once in a while. I think the government should issue hooker stamps as well as food stamps. Vote Scarpia for president and make it happen folks!


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

scarpia said:


> Hopefully you will have enough money to afford a hooker once in a while. I think the government should issue hooker stamps as well as food stamps. Vote Scarpia for president and make it happen folks!


This is highly disrespectful to someone who has a disability. It assumes that people with disabilities can never find lasting relationships or marriages.

I am married; my husband is the one with lots of disabilities and he had them prior to our marriage. And he gets quite a bit.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

Revenwyn said:


> This is highly disrespectful to someone who has a disability. It assumes that people with disabilities can never find lasting relationships or marriages.
> 
> I am married; my husband is the one with lots of disabilities and he had them prior to our marriage. And he gets quite a bit.


thats def pretty inspirational to hear that ur husband found a wife. how bad is his autism? Not to be an *** but what attracts you to him?


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

wow, didn't realize it was so low. I know of a website that some good tips on getting disability.

http://www.disabilitysecrets.com/

The have some pieces of advice that might be helpful.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Originally Posted by *scarpia*  
_Hopefully you will have enough money to afford a hooker once in a while. I think the government should issue hooker stamps as well as food stamps. Vote Scarpia for president and make it happen folks!_



Revenwyn said:


> This is highly disrespectful to someone who has a disability. It assumes that people with disabilities can never find lasting relationships or marriages.
> 
> I am married; my husband is the one with lots of disabilities and he had them prior to our marriage. And he gets quite a bit.


 No no no. That's not what I meant. I don't understand why anyone would want to put up with all the bullcrap and head games that go along with dating and mating. I have a lasting relationship - with my cat. I would like to marry her so I can put her on my health insurance, but the big bad government says I can't do that. It's another thing that will change when Scarpia is elected president - marry your pet and put her on your insurance!


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

Revenwyn said:


> The thing is you're not eligible for SSDI unless you've held down a job for at least six months before. So he's on SSI, medium tier disability payments, although with the addition of three more diagnoses we're going to try to see if we can get on the high tier disability payments.
> 
> My husband has never been able to hold down a job that long.
> 
> ...


the people at social security told me i could work and earn 700-900 while i receive ssi(just cant have more than 2000 in the bank) im not sure what i received the disability for. i have a herniated disk, chronic headaches, stomach issues all that stuff...but i also applied for my psychiatric issues...but after the physical they cancelled my psychiatric evaluation and said was approved

my question is....if i decide to try working again...and if by some stroke of luck im able to hold this job(i always get fired within days or weeks from jobs for being too slow to learn ****)....can iapply for SSDI?

also it is inspiring to me, that your husband found a wife with all of his disorders. I have trouble with girls myself. Im just curious but how bad is his autism? How bad are his other disorders? What made you attracted to him? Sorry if that's too personal! thanks everyone!


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Dude! You don't want a gf. Really. Believe ol' scarpia. You think you want a gf, but you really don't. Ask about the hooker stamps at the welfare office.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

scarpia said:


> Dude! You don't want a gf. Really. Believe ol' scarpia. You think you want a gf, but you really don't. Ask about the hooker stamps at the welfare office.


i dont want a gf, but id like a random girl to hook up that i dont need to pay.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> the people at social security told me i could work and earn 700-900 while i receive ssi(just cant have more than 2000 in the bank) im not sure what i received the disability for. i have a herniated disk, chronic headaches, stomach issues all that stuff...but i also applied for my psychiatric issues...but after the physical they cancelled my psychiatric evaluation and said was approved
> 
> my question is....if i decide to try working again...and if by some stroke of luck im able to hold this job(i always get fired within days or weeks from jobs for being too slow to learn ****)....can iapply for SSDI?
> 
> also it is inspiring to me, that your husband found a wife with all of his disorders. I have trouble with girls myself. Im just curious but how bad is his autism? How bad are his other disorders? What made you attracted to him? Sorry if that's too personal! thanks everyone!


Unfortunately you need to have held down the same job for a period of at least six months to apply for SSDI.

As far as my husband and I are concerned, I just happen to be the sort of person who can handle being in a relationship with someone who is severely disabled. In fact I easily get bored in relationships where the man seems like has everything under control except his sex life. I have a drive to actually be needed since I have so much to give.

He is High Functioning Autistic, has Tourette's syndrome, lupus, borderline personality disorder, bipolar, anxiety attacks, the list goes on. Because of the way his disorders intertwine he has not been able to hold down a job, and thus got SSI on his first try with no lawyer.

He doesn't have many relationships but gives his all to the ones he has. Unlike some autistics he does actually show emotion, but doesn't always know the appropriate displays of emotion for different circumstances. I'll admit, it is hard, but rewarding at the same time. He's not a "project"- far from it.

Initially it was same interests that got us together, and kept us together during four and a half years of long distance.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

my question was if i got a job while on ssi and held it for 6 months, if id be eligible to ask for ssdi?
and you sound like a good person.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes you'd be eligible to as for SSDI at that point.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

Revenwyn said:


> Yes you'd be eligible to as for SSDI at that point.


this may be a lil over the top but do u guys have a good sex life? i only ask cause ur story kinda inspires me


----------



## justagirl9 (Jun 13, 2010)

scarpia said:


> Hopefully you will have enough money to afford a hooker once in a while. I think the government should issue hooker stamps as well as food stamps. Vote Scarpia for president and make it happen folks!


Well I can't even find someone to bonk me once in a while so sign me up for the male gigolos please.



rctriplefresh5 said:


> i dont want a gf, but id like a random girl to hook up that i dont need to pay.


Cosigned, but I need a guy, lol.

P.S. I am reading this thread because I am worried that all of my trying for years and years to work & not being able to hack it will eventually lead me to having to go on this. However as a deeply unhappy person I take any opportunity to laugh, especially at myself.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> this may be a lil over the top but do u guys have a good sex life? i only ask cause ur story kinda inspires me


I won't say here, PM coming.


----------



## ajmill (Feb 14, 2012)

*SSDI*

Im confused about disability, i have paid enough in to recieve 800 a month. do you need to hold the same job for 6 months to collect what you paid in or does 34 jobs in the past 15 years count towrad somthing?
I have anxiety, bi-polar, major clinical depression, ptsd, afriad to leave my house, severe panic attacks,adhd, and afraid of people. this is my first time around for applying so im kind of ignorant to how things work with disability. with a list of mental ilnesses supported by disabilities psych doc what would u say my odds are of approval first time around? what is the cut off point of disabilty's income to recieve ssi and ssd?
Some one help
thanks


----------



## BloopBloop34 (Feb 25, 2013)

Rctriplefresh5 sounds like the biggest effing loser of all time. He can't hold down a job for longer than a few days but if he has a chance to get even more money from the government, all the sudden he's capable of holding a job for the 6 months that SSDI requires. Grow up.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

So for those who were approved can you please share the steps that made this possible?

I'm on the verge of having another nervous breakdown after months of doing pretty well and I feel like I'm pretty much at the end of my rope

Rather not be committed because that stays on your permanent record. 

The daily stress and competition of this capitalist society is just too much


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Richard Pawgins said:


> So for those who were approved can you please share the steps that made this possible?
> 
> I'm on the verge of having another nervous breakdown and months of doing pretty well and I feel like I'm pretty much at the end of my rope
> 
> ...


Yeah, but I don't believe hospitals of any kind will show up while looking for work. They're not allowed to ask. Sorry, just chiming on that. I do understand not wanting to go to a mental haven that possibly smells like pee and cleaners.

Have you tried DHS and VRS? You send them an email or call and they'll set up a meeting. Bring your resume and social security card. Then they'll have to do medical records to be considered disabled.

I'm sure you've gone through that or are knowledgeable, just covering bases. There's no proper steps, really. I'm in the process of getting disability help. It's not a cut check, just a job-finding service. I'd imagine it'll lean on my mental illnesses, but feel, honestly, like those ones aren't taken seriously. Have to wait 30 days at least. My hand is effed, but my overzealous surgeon put abod, which is able bodied. I have no grip or much articulation, but ok. I do appreciate him giving me a hand back, but man, he kind of ****ed me on getting help.

I remember trying for disability help before. They'd never called. I put the hand thing, despite "abod" labeling, and mentioned my GAD and severe depression. At that time I was undiagnosed for SAD, PTSD and bipolar. Maybe I should try that again.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Richard Pawgins said:


> So for those who were approved can you please share the steps that made this possible?


- have lots of medical documentation, preferably from multiple doctors
- be on medication ("if you're not on meds, you must not be ill")
- apply
- get denied (most likely outcome)
- get a lawyer who specializes in SSI/SSDI cases
- go through the appeals process
- lawyer does not get paid unless they win (*make sure that's the deal)

The whole process could potentially take a few years, but once approved, you'll receive a lump sum payment backdated from the time you applied (your lawyer would take a cut from this). There are income and asset limits, but they would give you time to "spend down" that initial payment or convert it to exempt assets.



Richard Pawgins said:


> I'm on the verge of having another nervous breakdown and months of doing pretty well and I feel like I'm pretty much at the end of my rope
> 
> Rather not be committed because that stays on your permanent record.


If you are "at the end of your rope", then an inpatient unit may be one of the best things for you. If you are in a particularly bad state, then I would highly recommend it.

Medical history would not come up unless you're looking for a job in law enforcement or any other extremely security-sensitive areas.

Most places are only interested in a criminal background check and _maybe_ a credit check. It's highly unlikely you'll ever be asked for a medical background check. One thing I'm not sure of is what happens if *police* take you to an inpatient unit. They have to make a report on that, and I'm not sure how 'hidden' that stays. (Here in Canada, it's becoming practice for police NOT to release that information. I 'think' that's still the decision of individual police services rather than as a result of a federal mandate.)


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> - have lots of medical documentation, preferably from multiple doctors
> - be on medication ("if you're not on meds, you must not be ill")
> - apply
> - get denied (most likely outcome)
> ...


Where does one even apply to? All of this is completely foreign to me.

And theres no medical history/documentation outside a sporadic prescription of Zoloft or Prozac every blue moon over several years. I've recently been working from home (which was ideal because i can not function around ppl who aren't close friends/immediate family) but the work was seasonal and Im not currently employed. Ive had several jobs in the past but within the last 2 years my anxiety has gotten so bad to the point I have barely even left the house (I honestly only left it once in 2 years, I have to ask my nephew to take out the trash for me, thats how bad its gotten) So how the hell would i be able to provide medical records/documentation if i havent been able to go out and even see a doctor due to my anxiety? Id rather not even talk to a lawyer due to my anxiety. (Just as I'd rather not talk to anyone for that matter) You'd think that not leaving ur house for 24 months would be enough to qualify you.

Just looking for some realistic tangible helpful into that i can follow


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Richard Pawgins said:


> Just looking for some realistic tangible helpful into that i can follow


You are very clearly qualified for SSI. The problem is proving it.

"_I'm qualified, but unable to go to a doctor to prove it_," presents a very complicated scenario.

A few links -

- http://www.disabilitysecrets.com/overviewpart2.html (overview of the SSI application process)

- https://www.ssa.gov/disability/professionals/bluebook/12.00-MentalDisorders-Adult.htm (how the SSA handles mental illness - you can CTRL+F your way through to find things that apply to you)

- http://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/getting-social-security-disability-agoraphobia-disorder.html (legal advice about SSI and Agoraphobia)

- http://www.socialphobiaworld.com/anyone-else-receive-ssi-31690/ (the last post has some detailed insight about the process)

I would hit Google and plug in some search terms related to your issues and how someone in your situation applies for SSI -- look for advice or stories of experiences from other people who've been in your situation and gone through the process.

If you have been on Zoloft and Prozac, or whatever other medication, then you must have some kind of documented history about your illness.

Have you received any official diagnoses?

Do you have any family members who are very familiar with your problems? Anyone who can unofficially advocate for you, make phone calls, set up appointments, etc.?

Your interaction with people can be minimal, but not entirely avoided. You're going to have to see and talk to people at some point.

I've heard people say they've arranged to have a lawyer or medical professional come to their house as part of the application/appeals process (an alternative to presenting yourself at their offices).

If you feel "the system" is failing you or there is something that you just can't figure out, then you could write your Senator or Congressperson. They can NOT 'help you get approved', but their office will help you find answers and solutions to problems with the process.


----------



## MrObscura (Aug 4, 2016)

I just made my first appointment with a counselor, hoping that I'll be able to get some disability due to my anxiety/depression. But if it's based on work history, I am screwed. I haven't worked since I was 19(I'm 34 now) and have been a shut in most of that time. Which is why I am finally seeking help.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> You are very clearly qualified for SSI. The problem is proving it.
> 
> "_I'm qualified, but unable to go to a doctor to prove it_," presents a very complicated scenario.
> 
> ...


Thanks, i'll research what you gave me but i honestly don't expect any of this to really work out


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

MrObscura said:


> I just made my first appointment with a counselor, hoping that I'll be able to get some disability due to my anxiety/depression. But if it's based on work history, I am screwed. I haven't worked since I was 19(I'm 34 now) and have been a shut in most of that time. Which is why I am finally seeking help.


To qualify for SSDI, you have to have a number of 'work credits' within the past X amount of years. (Five years out of the past 10?)

If you haven't done that, then you still qualify for SSI. Everyone is qualified for SSI.



Richard Pawgins said:


> Thanks, i'll research what you gave me but i honestly don't expect any of this to really work out


It CAN work out. Not left the house in two years -- you're not just qualified, but VERY qualified. There are just a lot of hoops to jump through as a means to get it documented enough for them to accept.

If you don't have much documentation, they will challenge you on that, but they are also aware that the nature of the impairment leads to treatment avoidance. This would actually be something to emphasize (best if it's stated by a professional), that it's so bad that you haven't even been able to get to treatment for it.


----------



## MrObscura (Aug 4, 2016)

Just Lurking said:


> To qualify for SSDI, you have to have a number of 'work credits' within the past X amount of years. (Five years out of the past 10?)
> 
> If you haven't done that, then you still qualify for SSI. Everyone is qualified for SSI.


so, I'm pretty much screwed. SSI isnt going to be enough to support myself. I wonder if even going to consoling is worth it?


----------



## ChuckyFinster (Aug 2, 2013)

I originally went to a psychiatrist 3 years ago and was diagnosed with sa and depression. She put me on a ton of meds over the course of a year or so. I stopped seeing her in 2014.
Early this year I went to a GP who said I was depressed and put me on wellbutrin and ativan (temporarily). 
Not long after, I went to another psychiatrist who basically said I have sa, adhd tendencies, and severe depression (I was starting to hallucinate and hear voices, apparently common in people with long-term depression). She put me on buspar, adderall, and seroquel. We decided to discontinue the wellbutrin. 

Is 3 years medical history, along with my pitiful work record enough to qualify me? I have worked a total of 3 jobs, and they have lasted, altogether, a grand total of about a year. As others have mentioned, it's hard to know where to start.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

ChuckyFinster said:


> I originally went to a psychiatrist 3 years ago and was diagnosed with sa and depression. She put me on a ton of meds over the course of a year or so. I stopped seeing her in 2014.
> Early this year I went to a GP who said I was depressed and put me on wellbutrin and ativan (temporarily).
> Not long after, I went to another psychiatrist who basically said I have sa, adhd tendencies, and severe depression (I was starting to hallucinate and hear voices, apparently common in people with long-term depression). She put me on buspar, adderall, and seroquel. We decided to discontinue the wellbutrin.
> 
> Is 3 years medical history, along with my pitiful work record enough to qualify me? I have worked a total of 3 jobs, and they have lasted, altogether, a grand total of about a year. As others have mentioned, it's hard to know where to start.


It's probably enough, but might require going through the appeals process (which can take a couple years). I've heard of them denying some pretty hardcore cases on the initial application.

If you haven't been treated recently, they may set you up with a consultative exam (to see a doctor who will evaluate your current condition). They are willing to arrange house calls for this, but I am not sure what criteria they use in deciding whether to allow that.

Count on having your initial application denied. If you're expecting it, then it should be a bit less discouraging. They count on people abandoning the process after that initial denial happens -- 'denial by design' is a means for them to keep their numbers down (a very broken system). You have to keep pushing it forward, even though it's a daunting process to go through.

About 30% of applications are approved at the initial stages, and of those applications that go to appeals, 75% of them are decided in favour of the appellant.


----------



## MrObscura (Aug 4, 2016)

Do you need records and documentation for ssi as well as ssd?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

MrObscura said:


> Do you need records and documentation for ssi as well as ssd?


They have the same disability determination process. Whatever you'd need for one, you'd need for the other.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*well done*

hope this keeps you fed. Not for me.

Useless eater I am. Dismal need to submit my human resource by feeding utilities providers. I'm now on a nasty diet of protein powder,

newly resorting to childhood ways of toast, yellow spread and marmite, hoping this might keep me alive and paying bills. Depression creeping in too hard.
Unhealthy:crying:


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*well done*

hope this keeps you fed. Not for me.

Useless eater I am. Dismal need to submit my human resource by feeding utilities providers. I'm now on a nasty diet of protein powder,

newly resorting to childhood ways of toast, yellow spread and marmite, hoping this might keep me alive and paying bills. Depression creeping in too hard.
Unhealthy:crying:

not worth being paid as employed, if not fully employed today, for the last three years, with a few gaps in the last few decades


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

Revenwyn said:


> Good luck.
> 
> My husband is on disability... he has lupus, tourette's, autism, bipolar, borderline personality disorder, social anxiety... he gets $674/mo.
> 
> ...


please let's keep this topic going

eerie becoming unsustainable, in the home I bought for me and girlfriend, on my top salary in summer 2001;, she walked away after our sound 4.5 years in many houses
If she stuck with me, I'd stay on top whack by today.. elevated bonus, no doubt. HR probe into my relationship status - tricks of imagined errors so suspending me - a whole social issue - 'they don't want to employ a single person living alone' (not announced by them. My assumption) so I quit

Now my expenses are well beyond what the govt provide as 'something to live on'

Obvious to walk into the invisible leasehold ground rent / services capitalism blindly as a first-timer.

No opportunity to function in `society`


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

I don't mean to bump this, but this is one of the most helpful threads on this topic.

I've always wondered, how do I go about getting an official diagnosis? I'm about 99% sure in addition to SA that I have Asperger's, OCD, and maybe even severe borderline or bipolar disorder. 

Do I just go to an everyday doctor and tell them I have these or should I try to find a specialist? And should I just go in spewing off potential disorders? 

I did that for a physical issue once and the doctor didn't even want to touch me. They don't seem to like when you come in with a pre-diagnosis (I guess they feel like it insults their intelligence or something?) but my issues are getting severe so I don't want to leave it up to their guesswork.

In short, where do I even start?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

The Phantom Pain said:


> I don't mean to bump this, but this is one of the most helpful threads on this topic.
> 
> I've always wondered, how do I go about getting an official diagnosis? I'm about 99% sure in addition to SA that I have Asperger's, OCD, and maybe even severe borderline or bipolar disorder.
> 
> ...


In my experience, doctors are not receptive to self-diagnosing at all. I've heard of people talking about labels with their doctors and actually having their 'self-diagnosis' considered, but only if they already have a relationship with the doctor and they've already been seeing them for a while for mental health issues.

I'm just speaking in generalizations here. It's possible you could walk into a doctor's office, tell them you're borderline, and have them more-or-less go along with it (personally, however, I'd be dubious of a doctor who would be so quick to diagnose such a thing). I'd say that's an unlikely outcome, though, and that you'd be better off describing your *symptoms* and how they impact your day-to-day living. The latter is very important because virtually the entire population has difficulty in various mental health areas. What sets you apart from the norm and when it becomes clinical is when it negatively affects your ability to participate in the community (work, school, volunteering, etc.), your 'sociability' (friendships, relationships, and maintaining them), or your activities of daily living (eating, grooming, getting around, etc.).

You'll sort of need to 'go along with the system' and put up with their so-called guesswork, but that's OK because you would not be approved for disability based on diagnoses anyway. There are many, many diagnoses that lead to automatic disability approval, but mental health labels are not among them (there might be a couple exceptions, but they'd be schizophrenia-related and there might be one related to low IQ or functioning like that -- it's been a while since I've looked at a list).

What they will be looking at is how the diagnosis impacts your day-to-day living, and this is what you want to talk about with a doctor. The labels will help make a disability case, but it's the symptoms (and their impact on you) that are most important.

(As an aside, this is a good way to approach the topic with family and friends as well... If you tell people "I've been diagnosed with Borderline Personality Disorder", they're just going to look at you with blank faces. But saying something like "I have trouble maintaining relationships with people and struggle with a fear of abandonment" may be a little more relatable and understandable.)

If you have any trouble coming up with the words to describe what's going on with you, then I'd suggest hitting Google and Reddit and searching for other people's shared experiences. Many times, I've stumbled across brilliant descriptions from people that echo what's going on with me, only either I couldn't efficiently put it into words myself, or I wasn't self-aware enough to even realize it was happening at all.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> In my experience, doctors are not receptive to self-diagnosing at all. I've heard of people talking about labels with their doctors and actually having their 'self-diagnosis' considered, but only if they already have a relationship with the doctor and they've already been seeing them for a while for mental health issues.
> 
> I'm just speaking in generalizations here. It's possible you could walk into a doctor's office, tell them you're borderline, and have them more-or-less go along with it (personally, however, I'd be dubious of a doctor who would be so quick to diagnose such a thing). I'd say that's an unlikely outcome, though, and that you'd be better off describing your *symptoms* and how they impact your day-to-day living. The latter is very important because virtually the entire population has difficulty in various mental health areas. What sets you apart from the norm and when it becomes clinical is when it negatively affects your ability to participate in the community (work, school, volunteering, etc.), your 'sociability' (friendships, relationships, and maintaining them), or your activities of daily living (eating, grooming, getting around, etc.).
> 
> ...


You'd probably be surprised, but in some states, a schizophrenia diagnosis doesn't even guarantee disability.

One thing that's always scared me was getting a somewhat severe diagnosis that essentially makes me unable to get work, but unable to get disability as well. It's getting to the point where I may have no choice since it's getting harder and harder to find jobs with the symptoms that keep flaring up and every place wants the "perfect" candidate and hires based on personality.

The main symptom I've had recently are panic attacks, I just hope I don't get another one of those doctors that either doesn't get mental health disorders or thinks everyone is a hypochondriac. The fear of that caused me to skip this process for nearly a decade, but I'm at the point where I'll need to fight for a second opinion.


----------

